# My new apartment complex only works with R15. Any hope?



## iputty (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a long time TiVo user and after being told that my new apartment has pre-installed DirecTV I took a place without a Southern view assuming I could bring my TiVo. Now I'm told by the dish installation company that only the R15 can be hooked up to their dish. I came here to see what the R15 is about and..... jeez.

Can that be true, that only a R15 and not a R10 could be hooked up to a specific dish? Not looking forward to losing the great things about TiVo.

TIA.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sounds like stinky camel cookies to me. Did you try it?


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Not work?.. =they ARE full of it!

They are pushing the R-15 Because of that is the standard NEW issue DVR IRD.

They get PAID for NEW activations per NEW acc cards.

They receive RESIDUALS off of your monthly bill per NEW REC activation.

Sounds like a money thing tied to the MDU owners and the sat company AND nothing more. BUT it definitely is because of "they" and NOT the technology of actual function between the software manufacturers of the DVR's.

ARE you listed as a "new install" or a "movers connect" ? > this may be the difference OR The MDU contract w/ the appt owners.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I suspect it has to do with the destacking required. The R15 has a built in destacker (as does the D11 standard receiver). In order to use your Tivo, you would need an external destacker, which is certainly possible.

Carl


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

"Destacking"...I didn't consider that. Now THAT would make sense.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> Not work?.. =they ARE full of it!
> 
> They are pushing the R-15 Because of that is the standard NEW issue DVR IRD.
> 
> ...


Apartment complexes get residuals from D*?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

iputty said:


> I'm a long time TiVo user and after being told that my new apartment has pre-installed DirecTV I took a place without a Southern view assuming I could bring my TiVo. Now I'm told by the dish installation company that only the R15 can be hooked up to their dish. I came here to see what the R15 is about and..... jeez.
> 
> Can that be true, that only a R15 and not a R10 could be hooked up to a specific dish? Not looking forward to losing the great things about TiVo.
> 
> TIA.


Does your lease prohibit you from putting up your own dish?


----------



## iputty (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. It seems that there are a few issues. FWIW, the middlemen here are "Village Media" who have an agreement in that they have their dishes set up and redistribute DTV to the customer. I'm sure they somehow give the apt complex $ in return. The complex does allow people to bring their own dishes (required by law), but obviously only Village Media can have installations on the building. For the rest, it's tripods and the like. Since I figured that I could bring my TiVo and hook it up I took an apt that is not facing south. It's too late to change apts, not an option.

I haven't called DTV yet so I don't know how it'll work. From the sounds of it (from what Village has told me), I'll be a new customer at the new place which they say gets me into a new 2 year contract. Not a big deal but I know that I'll be moving across the county in 1.5 years. I'll ty calling DTV to see what they say but it seems like I have no choice but to go through Village's sat dish.

I'll have to find out about the destacking issue. Who do I ask? I asked Village how big their DVR is and got told "just a few pounds". LOL.


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

iputty said:


> Thanks for the replies. It seems that there are a few issues. FWIW, the middlemen here are "Village Media" who have an agreement in that they have their dishes set up and redistribute DTV to the customer. I'm sure they somehow give the apt complex $ in return. The complex does allow people to bring their own dishes (required by law), but obviously only Village Media can have installations on the building. For the rest, it's tripods and the like. Since I figured that I could bring my TiVo and hook it up I took an apt that is not facing south. It's too late to change apts, not an option...
> 
> I'll have to find out about the destacking issue. Who do I ask? I asked Village how big their DVR is and got told "just a few pounds". LOL.


Relatively easy solution to this problem is to buy one (1) Sonora Destacker. Install the destacker on the outlet you want the Tivo at the lines and run it into a 3x4 so you can be doubly sure the polarization will stay locked. You don't need 119 for locals right?

You can find them online for $40-$70. Problem solved.

Of course, the R15 has a built-in Destacker that you can turn-on in the diagnostic menu. There isn't any ulterior motive here [see below]- you don't have to buy anything extra to get it to work, nor do they have to "issue" you any special equipment at their expense.

BTW, the contract "issue" isn't really an issue per se. You leave the apartment complex- you continue your contract somewhere else just like anyone else.



D-Bamatech said:


> Not work?.. =they ARE full of it!
> 
> They are pushing the R-15 Because of that is the standard NEW issue DVR IRD.
> ......
> ...


What is your expertise here? We know you're a tech because that's what your handle says.

If you were a 'Tech' you would know what the purpose of dithering the AT-9 is and why an apt complex would suggest a DVR with a built-in destacker [R-15] over one that does not and requires extra hardware to run correctly [R10 or earlier DirecTivo]. A "Tech" who has had hands-on experience with a stacked MDU trunkline distribution system and has plugged in a DirecTivo into one of those outlets would understand that you will get RHCP now and always unless you have some way to get that Tivo to see LHCP as well. How? By using- you guessed it: a destacker!

You sound more like an 'Installer' to me...


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

bpayne said:


> Relatively easy solution to this problem is to buy one (1) Sonora Destacker. Install the destacker on the outlet you want the Tivo at the lines and run it into a 3x4 so you can be doubly sure the polarization will stay locked. You don't need 119 for locals right?
> 
> You can find them online for $40-$70. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


 Can YOU see the head in or the distribution system. I CANT.. (lol)

Is it Multiple dishes w/ one each per unit with typical MSW distribution?..( Its HAS IRD's he says.) OR is it a head in of sorts which WOULD require destacking per IRD input.

AND...Did i say HARDware or DID i say Software? hmmm

Btw i am JUST a "tv watcher"... he he...

Installer.. ? call the HSP! lmao

Whoops.. You ARE HSP... he he he.... (just read profile)... AND born in 1978...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

D-Bamatech said:


> Can YOU see the head in or the distribution system. I CANT.. (lol)
> 
> Is it Multiple dishes w/ one each per unit with typical MSW distribution?..( Its HAS IRD's he says.) OR is it a head in of sorts which WOULD require destacking per IRD input.
> 
> ...


Age has nothing to do with this. This argument will also cease here or be taken private. Thank you


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Age has nothing to do with this. This argument will also cease here or be taken private. Thank you


Argument? huh.. Where is that?

Am i the one (THIS TIME... i admit btw=past occurrences) that "jumped"?..

NOT hardly!. ( i posted an opinion FROM Experience in dealing w/ these MDu's and what did i get in return.. hmm some HSP kid back lashing for things i never even printed.. LMAO! & too funny)

Instead of argument .. i call it "putting OUT a fire" or "sitting someone down"
Anyway.

Its funny to me.. sorry *Clint*. (w/ much respect btw)

BUT Ironwood and a Kid too ?... nah i dont think so..
& I cant help that these "HSp puppets" Dont like truth either. Since my arrival in this forum they have come out of the wood work and Profile or not.. I can spot them in a heart beat. ALL are mesmerized with corporate lies and dictation and have NO clue of reality. I have changed that and can proudly say that the HSP's across this country in this forum HAVE scene "the light" and quite a few i can say personally HAVE left the Hsp program since i joined this forum (why? simple TRUTH).. Kindda funny that TRUTH drops mouths and then the administrators of the "tyranny" become upset.. (lol). I think purpose IS served QUITE WELL to be truthful especially when i see these outlandish Twisted words and ATTEMPTS at belittlement directed at me.... i just smile and think i did well.

Funny the Hsp managers speak one way (clears throat).. But Yet EVERY employee that writes me in here is Wanting a way out and other opportunities that actually are Not a form of 3rd world country tyranny and ORGANIZED Robbbbbbery.

How many have i sent AWAY from the HSP since i joined?... he he he
All got raises AND a viable wage for work preformed AND there is NO "robbery w/o a pistol".

Like i said before.. Im not here to make friends by any chance AND there IS More of "people like me" with strength in numbers.(so i can leave and there WILL be another behind me) Look around the country as we speak (AND HAS been) at the state of the D* installation network.. 
( hmmmm.. remember that old shake 'n bake commercial? = " its shake and Bake AND i helped !!!")

Further more what about these Employees of D* and their customer service reps who write me here (and otherwise) EXclaiming my same sentiments as i concerning the ironwoods, Bruisters, and Mastecs, Of the deceptive ORGANIZED joke it has become.
These public posts ARE one thing.. But these Pm's ARE the REAL reflection from every side of this mess there is. (csr's, techs, cust's ect.. which out of respect i would NEVER post /paste due to there original Private intentions in a PM instead of in this forum)

So.. with that said and to prevent me from typing forever...

Again.. Ironwood and a kid isnt gonna climb in this tree.. that i can promise.

AND im NOT just here to read AND laugh either.

Let ironwood man push and push those puppies around for 39$ an install and then this forum wants to Know why their system doesnt work and why no one showed for 4 appts straight..

well ill Just keep telling the simple TRUTH. (And if its Not me here then It WILL Be someone else that has my words)


----------



## iputty (Oct 31, 2006)

I was wondering....

What if I get the standard DTV box without DVR and add a TiVo box like this Series 2 being sold at Costco.com? I can't link to it yet but it's not DTV specfic and it says: " With the TiVo® Series2™ DVR you can digitally record up to your favorite programs from almost any source. Compatible with antenna, cable, digital cable, satellite TV and combinations, the broadband-ready TiVo Series 2 DVR ensures you'll never miss your favorite programs again!"

Would that solve my little problem?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

iputty said:


> I was wondering....
> 
> What if I get the standard DTV box without DVR and add a TiVo box like this Series 2 being sold at Costco.com? I can't link to it yet but it's not DTV specfic and it says: " With the TiVo® Series2™ DVR you can digitally record up to your favorite programs from almost any source. Compatible with antenna, cable, digital cable, satellite TV and combinations, the broadband-ready TiVo Series 2 DVR ensures you'll never miss your favorite programs again!"
> 
> Would that solve my little problem?


You would have to pay the Tivo fee, but yes, you can do that.


----------



## iputty (Oct 31, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> You would have to pay the Tivo fee, but yes, you can do that.


Thanks. Now am I reading right when it says that it can't record 2 channels at once on satellite??? Isn't that a major feature of Tivo?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

iputty said:


> Thanks. Now am I reading right when it says that it can't record 2 channels at once on satellite??? Isn't that a major feature of Tivo?


It is when the TiVo is integrated with a receiver. But as a stand-alone, it only has the one input, just as your receiver only has one output.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

I'll bet those residents get Total choice for 10.99 per month too.


----------



## iputty (Oct 31, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> It is when the TiVo is integrated with a receiver. But as a stand-alone, it only has the one input, just as your receiver only has one output.


So why is it advertised as "dual tuner"? Is it for people who either have 2 dishes or 1 dish plus cable? Jeez, it seems that there's no way around this.

I called DTV and they couldn't think of a reason why my Hughes would not work there, while a R15 would. They recommended I plug it in and see what happens. Any thoughts?

Sattec: The flyer says 44.99. Why 10.99?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

How may RF inputs does it have? What is the make/model?


----------



## iputty (Oct 31, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> How may RF inputs does it have? What is the make/model?


Of course it's now gone from the costco website but it was the TCD649080.

I spoke with Village Media and was told that in order to keep my box I would need to buy 2 "down-converters" (since they use a stacked system) at $50 each, plus a $65 tech call to install them. It seems that Carl was right in the 3rd reply.

But I was also told that there is just one cable coming from the dish into the apt unit. Since TiVo's functionality requires 2 tuners how does that work? Is this basically the same as purchasing the standalone TiVo as in I get to keep TiVo but it's now only 1 tuner? I asked why 2 down-converters would be needed when there's only 1 cable and well... a tech is gonna give me a call.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's a TiVo box designed for cable use. Cable only has one feed and can easily be split, either externally or (in your TiVo) internally and feed to multiple tuners. Those TiVo tuners are for RF (non-sat) feeds, meaning they wouldn't know what to do if you fed a sat signal directly from the dish. They couldn't handle the frequencies.

Now, will it work with your situation? Not if what the cable is supplying is a sat dish frequency feed. If they are down-converting the feeds to a standard RF feed, then it probably will but then that would mean that the R15 would NOT work. So I'm of the opinion that your TiVo will not work connected directly to the feed.

Someone else have superior knowledge or experience here?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

The argument portion was aimed in the general direction of both 



D-Bamatech said:


> Argument? huh.. Where is that?
> 
> Am i the one (THIS TIME... i admit btw=past occurrences) that "jumped"?..
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> The argument portion was aimed in the general direction of both


 CLINT Simply THANK YOU and i *FULLY understand and somewhat apologize in this same sentence.

The passion involved sometimes gets the best of me and brings forth a disruptive arrogance in the process, BUT the fact remains there is No shame in my game Nor any Denial either.
(There is Ying and there is Yang, left and right, good and bad, & there is No in between. Thus there is no substitute for simple TRUTH).

On an added note and for the information of this forum I do NOT just do D* work by any means. I also install the competition on a weekly basis as well as every form a sat and wire distribution on the market practically for residential, commercial, and industrial settings. Do You see me in the E* forum? DO i speak against their installation network on 'their ground". NO!... that should be enough to add to this persona to shed light on the "rhym and reason" of why i am JUST in this forum. = Again simple truth! AND a depiction of WHY you guys as customers experience such nightmares trying to get service or installs for a PAID service as a patron. I watched D* from its birth as well as E* and everything in between that is of sat distribution form. What HAS happened to D* and what they do as the nations #1 provider EFFECTS this whole industry. D* and these HSp's of NO BID CONTRACTS and their Organized racketeers... well enough.. 
the picture is Not Just painted IT IS quite tangible!


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

iputty said:


> Sattec: The flyer says 44.99. Why 10.99?


because at one of my mdu's, the residents get tc for 10.99......it's called tc digital. The property has a 61 channel smatv from DTV with a L-band 101,stacked feed, trunked to every wall plate.


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> Argument? huh.. Where is that?
> 
> Am i the one (THIS TIME... i admit btw=past occurrences) that "jumped"?..
> 
> ...


Do you have any clue how difficult it is to read the gibberish you type? I understand its the internet, but a thousand parentheses, commas, and periods are not needed.


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

iputty said:


> The complex does allow people to bring their own dishes (required by law), but obviously only Village Media can have installations on the building. For the rest, it's tripods and the like. Since I figured that I could bring my TiVo and hook it up I took an apt that is not facing south. It's too late to change apts, not an option.


Is that local, federal, or state law? I'm cooping in college this coming semester and would like to bring my spare dish and Tivo with me. It seems that wouldn't be possible if I couldn't set up my own dish, though.

I'll never get rid of my satellite though just because of the fact that you can use it in any place you want and never need a second account. Bring a dish, bring an active receiver, and set-up shop!

Shawn


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

iputty said:


> Of course it's now gone from the costco website but it was the TCD649080.
> 
> I spoke with Village Media and was told that in order to keep my box I would need to buy 2 "down-converters" (since they use a stacked system) at $50 each, plus a $65 tech call to install them. It seems that Carl was right in the 3rd reply.
> 
> But I was also told that there is just one cable coming from the dish into the apt unit. Since TiVo's functionality requires 2 tuners how does that work? Is this basically the same as purchasing the standalone TiVo as in I get to keep TiVo but it's now only 1 tuner? I asked why 2 down-converters would be needed when there's only 1 cable and well... a tech is gonna give me a call.


Two down-converters are needed since you need 1 for each tuner.

Simply put a stacked system has both polarities on one line and when unstacked both polarities become available. The basic effect is that a stacked system can use 1 cable to feed two inputs as both polarities are on the one cable. Both polarities are stacked one above the other's frequency space. The two down-converters unstack these and have a sort of switch so that the receiver can get two feeds from one cable. That is the main reason for using a stacked system to save on cabling in large multi dwellings. I believe that the once cable could theoreticlly feed more than a dual tuner receiver.

Dishnetwork does something similar with their Dishpro Plus series of switches and LNBs. I've never explored how they work but it could be something similar or the same as stacking. They have what is called a seperator that takes one feed from the switch and has two outputs for a dual tuner dishpro receiver. The one I saw looks something like a Cable/antenna splitter only approx three time larger. I'm guessing they must be cheap as they are pcaking them with their VIP622 HD DVR.


----------

